# Huge swap meet score



## RobertHaas (Nov 26, 2019)

Walking into a swap meet in Santa Cruz just as it was letting buyers in the second table I come accross is covered with End Mills. Turns out the guy bought a storag unit and it had a box that weighed about 50 LBs full of tooling. 

 I looked it over, all american made, most of it brand new and some really expensive stuff here. We chatted a few minutes and I asked if he would take a lump some for the lot, we went back and forth and he settled for $300 for the lot. 



here are just the ball end mills 




the double enders (mostly HSS but a couple carbide all new) 




The 2 flute and the closest to the camera is a 1.5" monster




Reamers


----------



## RobertHaas (Nov 26, 2019)

Some roughing mills 



all 4 flute and most are brand new some long reach mills (Over 6" long)


----------



## vocatexas (Nov 26, 2019)

What was the brand and caliber of the pistol you used to negotiate? LOL NICE HAUL!


----------



## eeler1 (Nov 26, 2019)

Dang, what it must be like to never have to buy another end mill for the rest of your life.  I’m a bit jealous.


----------



## NCjeeper (Nov 27, 2019)

Man. You win the internet today.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 27, 2019)

You suck, with all do respect sir!
Nice.
Say, if I'm ever in Santa Cruz........


----------



## kb58 (Nov 27, 2019)

Indeed, the suckage is strong with this one.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 27, 2019)

Wow, great score! You did well, grasshopper
M


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 27, 2019)

Wow, you really do suck.

I'll be out in Santa Cruz after the new year, maybe meet up at the swap meet and see if there's another find?


Cheers,

1ohn


----------



## RobertHaas (Nov 27, 2019)

The massive 2 flute HSS mills,... I have no use for them.  Will trade for anything interesting.

The cosmoline makes them look bad but I assure you, these have never tasted  material yet.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 27, 2019)

Those 2 flutes are great for removing aluminum in a hurry ! Or plastic for that matter .


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 27, 2019)

Man, the only kind of swap meets I see around my area are for trinkets and Knick knacks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Downunder Bob (Nov 28, 2019)

I think you robbed the poor guy, but good luck. Never see anything like that around here.


----------



## ozzie46 (Nov 28, 2019)

Would you consider selling me a 3/4 in roughing end mill if you have extras?

Ron


----------



## RobertHaas (Nov 30, 2019)

ozzie46 said:


> Would you consider selling me a 3/4 in roughing end mill if you have extras?
> 
> Ron


Ozzie, I do not have a spare 3/4" roughing mill I can spare, Sorry.


----------



## ozzie46 (Nov 30, 2019)

RobertHaas said:


> Ozzie, I do not have a spare 3/4" roughing mill I can spare, Sorry.


That's ok. Thanks anyway.

Ron


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 1, 2019)

I have a few 3/4 inch roughers if you need one . Shoot me a pm .


----------

